# 22, starting IUI next month with donor sperm



## weffwild (Jun 26, 2015)

My partner had cancer last year and so cannot produce sperm and so we are using donor sperm via IUI. This will be my first pregnancy and so there's a lot of worrying/ nervousness and also lots of excitement. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience around this age and what to expect etc. I'm a midwife so know quite a lot about pregnancy etc but never been a mothe before or met anyone going through similar in a social aspect except at work.


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Weffwild ,

I'm sorry to hear that your partner had cancer .

Although my situation is a bit different to yours i can totally relate to you. 

I am 25 and will be starting my first cycle of IVF hopefully next month or the month after. I don't really know what to expect personally yet, but have found that coming on here has really helped put things in to perspective, i feel a lot more confident going into this now. 

Do you know when you are looking at starting your first cycle of IUI?

xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey weffwild
I had just turned 29 when I had my first diui as my partner is infertile. We were extremely lucky as I now have an almost 2 year old beautiful boy from that treatment.
More than happy to answer any questions you have about the whole process.
Wishing you lots of luck on your journey x


----------



## weffwild (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you to you both. We now have a donor so just awaiting some final bloods next week then we're good to go, not really sure what to expect then really? Do they call us in or do we do our own ovulation tests etc


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm please you have a donor .

Your situation is a little different to mine but after having bloods done i had a follow up appointment to go through the results, that was on the 4th August and i have received a letter today saying that i need to contact my clinic on the first day of my October period which is when i am due to start. It's been pretty quick so far which is good!

Which clinic/hospital are you at hun?

If you're unsure about anything give them a call. I'm really struggling to understand everything at the minute if I'm hones, it feels like there's so much to take in! x


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Will you be taking clomid and/or having a trigger shot as part of the treatment? I was classed as very fertile but still had these to improve my chances of conception and allow accurate timing of the diui. Whilst on the clomid I had to go in for a couple of internal scans to see how many follicles were developing and then when the size of these was right I took the trigger shot and had my diui 48 hours later. You need to have a good chat with them so you fully understand the process otherwise you will stress about it and cause yourself anxiety which you really don't need at this time x


----------



## weffwild (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm at Care in Manchester. We were talked through the process yesterday and we will be sent an idea of the treatment plan, originally I was told no drugs would be used but will wait to see what the consultant says, thins should all be ready by the end of October all ready then to go ahead from my November bleed.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi weffwild I am sorry yr partner had problems. I do hope you will have positive outcome and get pregnant. Keep my fingers crossed


----------



## weffwild (Jun 26, 2015)

We had our first cycle and it was unsuccessful but having another cycle in january


----------

